# Dishwashers



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our dishwasher sometimes heats the water sometimes doesn't

I'm very wary about repairs often thinking just replace it

But now I'm washing everything by hand Just in case

Any ideas on the problem???

Is it worth a repair at often exorbitant call out charges

Aldra


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I wouldn't like to be without mine!
I have an insurance policy which covers all my electrical items ans repairs or replaces them if the go faulty.
I've found it to be well worth the premiums so far.
It also stops me getting wound up when something goes on the blink!
Domestic and General
Margaret


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

I got a service lady once for my dishwasher. She found that the electronic "brain" had stopped working and replaced it on the spot. The dishwasher has been working for 6 years now. 

It cost around £100. So not cheap but much cheaper than a new one.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Possibly an answer if you do not mind some DIY.
The heater uses a lot of power and it is not unknown for the heater contacts on the board to require re-soldering.
We have a Bosch and had no heat, the call out was £40 and the man took off the top cover to access the board. Sure enough as he had anticipated there was a small area of black smoke burn. He took out his soldering iron and re-soldered the contact.... job done.
Ten minutes and £40 later, he left.
He said from the beginning that this would be his first choice for a solution, so I guess that it could be the same for you.
Otherwise the whole control unit could be quite expensive, as could a new heater unit.

Alan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I read recently that it's a good idea to have two dishwashers.

Unfortunately the law of bigamy stops me getting another one! 

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

http://citycoolingmanchester.co.uk/appliance-repair/2644813

£45 call-out


----------



## Jimblob44 (Oct 26, 2013)

WE also have an insurance policy which covers us for our washing machine, dryer,dishwasher, microwave and boiler.
When out washing machine went on the bung it was replaced within the week, no hassle.
That one breakdown more than covered two years insurance premiums, we also get a free service on our boiler every year so well worth considering Aldra, if only for peace of mind 

Jim.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Sandra I have an excellent dishwasher.

Goes by the name of Caroline :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Last time I had a service engineer come and check out my dishwasher she chased him out of the house.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

rosalan said:


> Possibly an answer if you do not mind some DIY.
> The heater uses a lot of power and it is not unknown for the heater contacts on the board to require re-soldering.
> We have a Bosch and had no heat, the call out was £40 and the man took off the top cover to access the board. Sure enough as he had anticipated there was a small area of black smoke burn. He took out his soldering iron and re-soldered the contact.... job done.
> Ten minutes and £40 later, he left.
> ...


Same as Alan, we had our Siemens dishwasher repaired. The heater wasn't working, so the washing action just went on and on. Called my trusty repair man (who's well over retirement age), and he explained that all the soldering done during manufacture is done by machine, using only one type of solder. However, the heater contact really needs a different type of solder, able to withstand heat better.

He took the board out, soldered the connection, and it's worked fine ever since (7 years). Cost us £20, a cheese sandwich, coffee and piece of cake!

Trouble is, repairmen (and women) like that are a dying breed. Most repairmen these days are just fitters, who would remove the whole board and fit a new one at the cost of £100+.

Try asking around friends etc, see if anyone knows someone "Old school" to do repairs.


----------



## daveil (Mar 14, 2010)

Totally agree with easy rider, as i am an"old school" repairman.(although not that old) get a good local engineer as recommend by friends and family. We don't all wear masks and are called dick!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

daveil: 
"Totally agree with easy rider, as I am an"old school" repairman.(although not that old)"

I too am an "old school" repairman (and definitely OLD!).

Burnt connections and solder joints in high current circuits are so common that the manufacturers should pay US for repairing such obvious design faults.

They are usually such a simple repair but only IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Go to YouTube and search for 'dishwasher repair' and you'll get loads of 'how to' videos.
I've used YouTube for info on repairing washing machines and electric oven. 
Good clear instructions mainly and will save you wads!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are not repair guys

The choice is

Ditch it and get a new one

Pay 100 + pounds no fix no fee

Or risk a repairer we do not know

And it could cost more or less
Choices  

The money doesn't really matter now

But I am of the old school

So it does 8O 

Aldra


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

I'm afraid Aldra you pays your money and takes your chances.were you at the ADRIA rally in December for the Christmas party.
John and Angela


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

no John

At present isn't a good time

The van is stationary 

Fingers crossed the prostate cancer is treated,7 to go, the Melonoma will take a break and we can take a trip in the van

Where is daveil when I need him?? :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If you can afford it, go for a new machine, peace of mind just now when it seems you need it.
There will not be a lot of difference in the cost if you consider what can go wrong over the next 5 years on the old one.

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey cabby
The one good thing is I can afford anything I want so that's one worry solved

Except the one thing that can't be bought by money

Such is life  

Sandra


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

Remember the New machines will be kinder to the environment, so cheaper on your pocket to run, less water and electricity, though to get the full benefit the full wash can take a while, ours takes 3hrs 15 mins on a full wash in economy mode and quality ones will have at least a 2year warranty for peace of mind


----------

